# kids learn to code for free via MIT



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/scratch-two-released-0514.html

Way cool site for kids to learn computer programming.  It's free!

Just FYI.

enjoy!
Cindyc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, my boy is thinking he might want to go into computer programming in college. This will let him play with it and see if it really is what he wants to do!


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Cool info. My son is going to check it out. He is a technology loving 9 year old.


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It looks interesting.


----------

